# BIG MOON HUNTING



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow!!! Another tuff year hunting in the full moon period!!

I thought I had a good spot for the hunt, after spending the time of scouting, etc.

I knew there were some "good bucks" in the are. I found zip, notta, :evil: just for the he$# of it, I spent some time at night with the night vision. Guess what? "There here".

Now if I can find them in the daylight.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Nah your all wrong according Kldsbag and his professional insight your wrong. You should just slam a 2 point in hate of option2. Option 2 has all your deer and you aint goin get one. You really shouldnt go hunt them cause there not there, they heard fourwheelers and left the state. lmfao...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree darkhorn. Did I mention that I have an ugly girlfriend and I could not be more cheesed off at option 2 about it!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I agree darkhorn. Did I mention that I have an ugly girlfriend and I could not be more cheesed off at option 2 about it!


Yes CCG you should be very pead off at option 2. :lol:


----------

